
Tesla tuner develops Model 3 mods to improve drag, efficiency, and range - Corrado
https://electrek.co/2019/03/13/tesla-model-3-mods-drag-efficiency-range-unplugged-performance/
======
Corrado
I think some of these ideas are pretty good (front spoiler lip) but others are
a bit too radical for my tastes (lowering the car). I'm pretty skeptical that
a third party tuner could squeeze this much CD performance out of a car that
most definitely has been tuned for minimum CD already. However, as the article
states, 3rd party tuners don't have to play by the same rules as a company
trying to sell a car in multiple countries to different types of buyers. And
the fact that the add-ons could possibly pay for themselves over the life of
the car? Wow, that's pretty unusual!

~~~
benj111
Citroen have a long history of pneumatic suspension in their cars. In
principle you could increase the ride height at lower speeds, and lower it at
higher speeds, so you could get the best of both worlds.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydropneumatic_suspension](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydropneumatic_suspension)

~~~
Corrado
Tesla Model S also has the ability to have an pneumatic suspension and it does
things like lower the car at highway speeds. It also does neat things like
raise the car up when you go to that grocery with all the large speedbumps in
the parking lot.

